# Dorschangeln



## Micmad (19. Juli 2001)

Halli hallo,
Bin Anfang August zum Dorschangeln von Heiligenhafen aus, auf einem Kutter eingeladen.
Hab keine Pilkrute.
Sollte ich mir so eine auf dem Schiff leihen,
oder ist es besser auch wenn ich nicht so oft
in der Ostsee unterwegs bin bei Ebay was günstiges gebrauchtes kaufen?
ich denke so für DM 150.- mit Rolle ist ausreichend,oder?
Ich denke an eine größere Stationärrolle und
eine Rute um die 2 Meter mit 100-200 Gramm
Wurfgewicht und 50er Monofilschnur.Ist das OK so, oder zu derbe?
Besser Tele oder Steckrute?
Gruß und DankeeinnurnochansangelndenkenderMic 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Micmad am 18-07-2001 um 23:54.]


----------



## Seehund (19. Juli 2001)

Hallo Micmad,wenn du zum ersten mal auf einem Kutter zum Dorschangeln fährst, empfehle ich dir eine Angel an Bord auszuleihen.Während dieser Reise kannst Du für dich dan rausfinden, ob dir dieses Angeln überhaupt liegt, ob das geliehene Gerät für dich in Ordnung geht oder lieber etwas anderes haben möchtest.
Du kannst feststellen was andere Angler so mitbringen, dabei schauen, welche Vor- bzw. 
Nachteile andere Geräte mitbringen.Wenn du dann für dich zum Entschluß gekommen bist, du machst das regelmäßig weiter, kannst du dir immer noch ein eigenes, gutes, auf deine Ansprüche zugeschnittenes Gerät kaufen.Viel Spaß beim Dorschangeln

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Juli 2001)

Moin Micmad,die Prügel auf den Kuttern kannst Du in der Regel vergessen, weil oftmals kaputt.Fangen wir mit dem Gerät mal langsam an:Ob Tele- oder Steckrute, ist Geschmackssache. Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile aber Steckruten, weil ich meine damit einen besseren Kontakt zum Fisch zu haben. Als Wurfgewicht reichen auf der Ostsee 120Gr. völlig aus. Länge max 3m, eher etwas kürzer. Eine entsprechende Karpfenrute reicht für den Anfang völlig aus.Bei der Rolle solltest Du auf die Qualität achten. Ich mir mir vor Jahren mal ein Billigteil gekauft und die ist mir beim zweiten Babydorsch gleich verreckt. Schau doch mal beim Händler Deines Vertrauens vorbei, ob er nicht ein gutes Angebot hat. Wenn Du das Zeug siehst weißt Du wenigstens, was Du hast. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja einen guten Angelkumpel, der Dir eine entsprechende Rolle leihen kann, damit Du Dir erst einmal einen Eindruck vom Pilkangeln machen kannst. Manche Angelläden verleihen auch Rollen! Fragen kostet nichts.Wähle die Schnur bloß feiner. Ne 28-32er reicht völlig und Du bist auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet. 180-200m auf die Rolle reichen allemal. Achte darauf, daß die Schnur knallig gefärbt ist (Grün, Rot, Gelb geht auch). Daß erstickt Tüddeleien oft schon im Ansatz.Wähle die Pilker so leicht wie möglich. Ich nehme auf der Ostsee max. 80Gr und wenn es eben geht leichter. Gute Farben sind Grün/Rot und Orange/Silber. Hatte aber auch schon mit Blau/Silber gute Fänge.Laß die Finger von den Pilkvorfächern. Als unerfahrener Angler hat man sich schnell auf dem ganzen Kahn vorgestellt, wenn man mit diesen Dingern rumhantiert. Ausserdem habe ich darauf eher selten etwas gefangen. Glaube, daß diese Tannenbäume eher eine Scheuchwirkung haben.Binde Dir höchstens einen Twisterkopf (Farbe egal) an einen Seitenarm und bestücke ihn mit einem Twisterschwanz in Schwarz oder Japanrot. Nimm am besten beide Farben mit. Iregendeine von den beiden läuft meistens. Nur eine Regel gibt es dafür nicht.Schau den alten Hasen zu, auf was sie fangen und passe Deine Montage ggf. an.Hoffentlich kannst Du mit diesen Tips etwas anfangen und einige Dorsche auf die Kiemen legen.Wenn Du noch etwas wissen willst, einfach fragen.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2001)

Und im Dorsch/Kutterforum findest Du noch ne Menge Anregungen, Tipps und mehr.
MfG


----------



## Seehund (19. Juli 2001)

@ Kalle 25
ist es denn wirklich so, das ein interessierter Angler an Bord keine Erstausrüstung Leihweise findet?Ich halte es für Übetrieben sich für das 1. mal Kutterangeln ohne Vorkenntnisse gleich eine eigene Ausrüstung zulegen zu wollen.Woher soll der Neuling im Laden denn Wissen was für Ihn gut und zweckmäßig ist? Wenn sich Micmad nun für 150,00 DM eine Komplettausrüstung zulegt, kann es sein, dass er diese beim nächsten Hochseeangeln, evtl. im nächsten Jahr sowieso nicht mehr brauchen kann.Ich halte für unsere Gäste an Bord Hochseeausrüstungen in einwandfreiem gepflegtem und neuwertigem Zustand bereit.Bootssteckruten aus Glasfaser, Kohlefaser unterschiedlicher Hersteller, bestückt mit Stationärrollen wie auch Multirollen der Marken Penn und Ambassadeur Garcia 7000 Syncron, Monofile und geflochtene Schnur, je nach Wunsch.Bei mir kann jeder Neuling unterschiedliche Materialien an Bord ausprobieren, Testen und vergleichen wie es ihm Spaß macht, bevor er sich im Fachhandel für die eine oder andere Zusammenstellung interessiert und sie kauft oder sich verkauft.Warum nicht erst die billigere Variante des Lernens wählen und an Bord leihen als Lehrgeld im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu zahlen?Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven
www.ms-seehund.de

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Juli 2001)

@SeehundIm Prinzip gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Deswegen habe ich ja auch Micmad Tips gegeben, daß er sich event. auf anderem Wege etwas leihen sollte.Es ehrt Dich, wenn Du Deinen Gästen solch eine hochwertige Angelausrüstung zur Verfügung stellen kannst. Nur leider scheint das die Ausnahme zu sein. Ich habe auf diversen Kuttern Sachen gesehen, daß es einem graust. Einer hatte einem Angler eine Rolle gegeben bei der das Stellrad der Bremse fehlte und durch eine normale Flügelmutter ersetzt war. Wieder im Hafen hat der Skipper behauptet, daß dieser Tausch von dm Entleiher vorgenommen wurde. Auf einem anderen Kahn wurden Ruten mit 300-500 Gr. WG ausgegeben. Widerum ein anderer hat behaptet, daß an der Leihangel die Rolle gegen ein schlechteres Modell ausgetauscht sei.Ich will hier weißgott nichts verallgemeinern, denn ich habe auch Angeln gesehen, die OK waren. Deine Ausrüstung ist ja wirklich vorbildlich und wird sowohl den Zweck des Angelns als auch des Kennenlernens erfüllen.Bei meinen Beispielen dagegen wird einem jeder Spaß genommen.------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle25 am 19-07-2001 um 14:49.]


----------



## Micmad (19. Juli 2001)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und schnellen Hilfestellungen.Dieses Board überzeugt immer wieder durch kompetente und vorallem sehr hilfsbereite Mitglieder.
Selten, bis garnicht kenne ich aus anderen Boards, zu anderen Hobbies (Börse,Autos,usw.)die ich habe oder hatte unbeschwerteres Fragestellen besonders von Neulingen.Ich werde meinen ersten Dorsch mit einer Leihrute aus der Ostsee landen.
Wenn ich merke, daß ich öfter pilken gehe, werde ich mir entsprechendes Material vom Fachhändler zulegen.
Auch die Fliegenfischerei interessiert mich.
Ich muß nach einer so langen Angelpause von
15 Jahren erstmal sehen, womit ich am besten klar komme und den Spaß an der Sache behalte, ohne gleich den Keller voll mit Zeugs habe den ich eh nicht nutze.
So, genug Roman von mir, vielen Dank nochmals, und Petri Heil.Mic[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Micmad am 19-07-2001 um 22:39.]


----------



## MiCo (20. Juli 2001)

Hi Micmad,
geh die Sache bloß nicht zu kompliziert an. Dorschangeln ist gar nicht so schwer. Nehme für den Anfang das Leigeschirr vom Kutter, auch wenn dieses wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Topzustand sein wird. Kaufe Dir nicht vorher eine Billigausrüstung zusammen, denn wer billig gekauft hat, hat dann auch oft noch ein zweites Mal gekauft. Allerdings würde ich an Deiner Stelle vorher ein Paar Ködern kaufen, die sind bei den Leihausrüstungen dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zu gebrauchen. Dabei ist zu beachten, daß rot bzw. orange Dorschfarben sind und Pilker bzw. Beifänger mit diesen Farben bemalt sein sollten. 100g ist ein Standardgewicht für Pilker mit dem man unter normalen Bedingungen um Fehmarn herum vom Kutter aus nichts verkehrt machen kann. Kaufe nicht die billigsten Pilker, so hast Du die Gewähr, daß bei den nächsten Törns auch noch Farben an den Bleifischen haften geblieben ist. Weniger ist oft mehr, ein Pilker solo fängt besser als einer, der einen Tannenbaum vorgeschaltet bekommen hat. Wenn Beifänger dann Twister und nicht Tintenfischimitationen, Makrelenvorfächer oder Gummimaks. Ein Pilker ohne Drilling und mit max. 2 vorgeschalteten Jigs bleibt auf steinigem Grund nicht hängen und fängt sonst auch meist besser als Pilkermontagen.Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Dorschtörn.   

------------------


----------



## Hummer (20. Juli 2001)

Mensch Mico, bei Deinem Fisch kriegt man ja Angst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petri!Hummer


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Juli 2001)

Aber toll isser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Juli 2001)

Moin , Kalle hat aber leider recht.Auf den meisten Ostseekuttern bieten Sie dir Leihgeraet an damit kannst Du Dinosaurier jagen gehen, WG bis 500, bei stiller Ostsee haengt da trotzdem ein 200 gr. Pilker dran. Die Rollen sind meistens schon von hingucken fertig und ich kann nur raten ,leiht euch was vom Kumpel bevor ihr auf den Kahn geht.@Seehund,
nicht alle unsere Kapitaene pflegen Ihre Kundschaft so wie Du , die meisten Zocken ab und wissen das die Angler trotzdem wieder kommen. Es gibt nur ein paar Ausnahmen und bei denen musst Du schon fast ein halbes Jahr vorher buchen damit Du noch mitkommst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Juli 2001)

@FFT_Webmaster
Deine Meinung kann ich nur teilen.
Ein Kumpel von mir mußte sich mal eine Rolle ausleihen weil seine den Geist aufgegeben hatte.Das war wirklich nur noch ein Stück Schrott.So 10oder15,-DM mußte er dafür zahlen.
Er hat dann auch bald das angeln aufgegeben.
@Seehund
Toll das du so um deine Gäste bemüht bist.
Das ehrt dich.Wenn alle so denken und handeln würden wie du das wäre doch eine tolle Sache.Aber leider ist es nicht so.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2001)

Moin Mic,ich möchte da auch nochmal kurz auf die Gerätschaftsfrage eingehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich besitze eine wunderschöne Pilkrute von Zebco, die ich unheimlich günstig geschossen habe. WG bis 220 g und 2,70 lang, aber leider für die Ostsee zu schwer.
Ich pilke mit meiner Raubfischrute (Cormoran Black Star CM) mit einem WG von 40 - 80 g in 3,30 m Länge. Die Rute an sich ist vom Gewicht her recht schwer, aber bevor ich mir noch eine Rute zulege, funzt das 1A!!
Muskelkater hatte ich nach der letzten Bootstour auf der Ostsee mit Jörg jedenfalls nicht gehabt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

